# Ork RPs



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Since reading through dragonkingofthestars' RP "Waagghh!", and laughing my skinny little arse off through most of it, I can't help but want to start or be a part of an Ork RP, either Fantasy or 40K and I just wondered if there was anyone out there interested in joining or even GMing a thread.

Post back if you're interested.

(P.S. The reason I ask for anyone wanting to GM is because I have only minor experience GMing from a long time ago and none online, so I'm not sure how good a job I'd do of it tbh.)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, as usual all rp's i join and gm seem to wither after some time.

But i was part of that old rp, and it sure was fun.
Hope they didn't get annoyed with my slight godmodding :/

Ork rp's are always fun if the players are all into getting a bit wild, and if the general agreement is to break some rules.

Regardless of how serious you want it (goofy fun or grimdark-fest) i'll be interested.

Don't have any good story, so i don't think i'll gm it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

the last ork Rp was great, that one was called Waaaagh! too.

I made an pyromaniac called Rupert, he was slightly mad and somehow hijacked an imperial hellhound. I have no regrets of that RP...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, rupert was clearly mental (like all the other orks )

My character was WazZgrog right? The big Z was an important pronounciation point .

I sort of hijacked a flying plane from my bike, i think the others didn't take it too well though :/


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmm, well Patchwork Company is still going, so we recovered from our withering hopefully, and I've learned a good bit about Forum RP running, and I AM feeling a little Orky :crazy: So I'd be willing to either run this or definetly take part in it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Klomster said:


> Yeah, rupert was clearly mental (like all the other orks )
> 
> My character was WazZgrog right? The big Z was an important pronounciation point .
> 
> I sort of hijacked a flying plane from my bike, i think the others didn't take it too well though :/


Gotta love WazZgrog.

In ork rps you can go a mental and have loads of fun meaning the whole rp is in no way serious.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Gotta love WazZgrog.
> 
> In ork rps you can go a mental and have loads of fun meaning the whole rp is in no way serious.


Which is a problem in its own right, dont you think so? An RP need some sort of seriousness in it or it goes nowhere... I read through some of the previous ork RP and I must say that I didn't find it amusing at all, maybe its because I did not participate don't know.

Apart from a few funny things it was dull and pointless, one thing which I remember out of all was a post which involved someone saying that orks played ManOWar in large speakers which for me was like, "Oh my god... This is way too much"... Also the constant Godmodding and etc...

The point of this is, that for an RP to be an actual Rp you need to play and not godmod. Bear in mind that while orks are tough they are not invulnerable, and for example if one would have tried hijacking a plane in mid sky he would've died for sure, at least thats what I would've done if I gmed. Because you can in no way survive hijacking a plane with a bike, simply doesn't work.

My suggestion, play it seriously or don't do it at all, or at least state that the RP is not meant to be serious.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

komanko said:


> Which is a problem in its own right, dont you think so? An RP need some sort of seriousness in it or it goes nowhere... I read through some of the previous ork RP and I must say that I didn't find it amusing at all, maybe its because I did not participate don't know.
> 
> Apart from a few funny things it was dull and pointless, one thing which I remember out of all was a post which involved someone saying that orks played ManOWar in large speakers which for me was like, "Oh my god... This is way too much"... Also the constant Godmodding and etc...
> 
> ...


Yeah but that's part of the problem, you HAVE to have some points where you as the GM just have to say "Sure. Why not?" To somthing absolutely insane, because otherwise it isn't really an RP that is exciting OR a paticularly "Orky" one. Besides, this is an army that states in the fluff that a fighta-bomma will not fall out of the sky from lack of fuel until it's pilot notices the tank is empty.

Orks are absolutely mad, but they need to be to be Orks.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

@komanko
I don't think it's possible to play an ork rp without it getting a little insane/stupid/over-the-top-godmodding. Simply due to the fact that you're playing orks. You need to act stupid, you need to act overly tough and most of all you need to be Orky. None of these mesh well with serious plots or RPs and I'm not sure you'd want them to.
A typical ork battle plan consists of "Win, if we don't win it's coz you didn't follow the plan." and their inherent philosophy seems to be 'overkill is underrated'. Those two factors combined leave you with very few options in a serious RP, but are an absolute gold mine for half crazed humour junkies like me.
Could an ork high jack a plane whilst riding a motorcycle? Probably not but if it didn't try it wouldn't be an ork, and it would definitely be worth it just to say you tried.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No problem with getting a little insane, but speaks blasting manowar and total godmodding which involves finding an atomic bomb and somehow managing to set it up and save yourself by hiding in the freezer is kind of unacceptable for me.

Also, you can act stupid and tough without godmodding. I really dont see the problem of having a serious rp with overkill is underrated as a guiding line.

I can write the most serious post about how I take a guardsman and break his bones one by one, then peeling the skin away from every inch of his body and after that encasing him in a fiery pit which will turn his flesh to cinder while hearing his tortured screams and laughing and after that hanging him from chains with his tender and burned flesh until the chain just leaves marks so deep in his flesh that he begins to bleed and after that I can write about raping his dog and family and bla bla bla bla...

And I can do it in all seriousness while still staying in an orky behaviou\type post. The point is, you dont have to godmode in order to do an ork RP. There is no problem with crazy\insane or over the top ideas but godmode is pointless and ruins it for everyone, especially if one says ok, I kill you. This is his godmodding and now your character is dead, why, because he wanted it so.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I would like to try being an Ork for once, bring it on!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Firedamaged said:


> I don't think it's possible to play an ork rp without it getting a little insane/stupid/over-the-top-godmodding.


It very much is so.

There really is no excuse for god modding, at least in my opinion, and there is a fine line between it and what a GM says you can do. So for someone to honestly sit there and try to tell me and others that this can't be done without it, well then all I get from that is either said person is to short sighted to actually look for another way or this is not something that should be done.



Firedamaged said:


> Simply due to the fact that you're playing orks.


Do you read the fluff on what orks do the the stuff they fight? Yes, some of what orks do is ackward and rather humourous all things considered, but they are a very brutal race capable of heinous acts just so they can go off and find a good fight.

They destroy worlds, enslave people, murder and pillage innocents, torture victims before starting to eat them, 'experiment' on still living victims. In some ways, they are as bad as the Dark Eldar, and in others worse because they act with little true rhyme or reason.



Firedamaged said:


> You need to act stupid, you need to act overly tough and most of all you need to be Orky. None of these mesh well with serious plots or RPs and I'm not sure you'd want them to.


No, you don't need to act stupid. All things considered orks are rather smart, the strongest and most cunning of their kind end up being leaders and make sure that their rivals generally don't live long enough to pose a threat.

You don't need to act tough, orks are aggressive, and pounce on the weak given the chance. And in an ork RP thats what you need to do. The strongest and most aggressive of orks get to be on top, there is no friendship or comraderie unless its from the weaker boyz teaming up to beat the leader, and even then once that problem is dealt with you are left to kill you then ally because he is the next biggest threat.



Firedamaged said:


> A typical ork battle plan consists of "Win, if we don't win it's coz you didn't follow the plan." and their inherent philosophy seems to be 'overkill is underrated'.


No, its generally more a 'get close and kill 'em all' type deal. And this is because fighting up close is where orks excel, and where most advantages of the enemy mean nothing. How you get in close, thats called ork tactics; some are more subtle or better thought out than others.

As for philosiphy try: might is right.

Because when someone is questioning your orders, they are doing so with the belief that they know better and its time to remove you. 


It is possible to have some humour in something serious. Anyone who has read a Ciaphas Cain novel can attest to this. The problem seems to be that many believe its all or nothing, and are unwilling to try and mesh the two in some way and your really doing a disservice to yourself.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I am slightly interested in this, depending on the back story and what route whoever GMs it goes with it. Definitely not interested in a goofy kind of RP, but Reever has a point. Orks are one of the most dangerous races in the warhammer universe. Would be nice to see them taken seriously....


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well I have in the past thought up of an WFB Orc RP revolving around Grimgor Ironhide and his original Black Orc Immortulz (the players) as they leave the Dark Lands of the Chaos Dwarfs to start the beginning of all his famous conquests. I just didn't think that there were many people interested in a WFB Orc RP.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

'"Orks on military strategy: "Here's da plan: win. If we lose, it's because ya didn't follow da plan."'

'Orks on friendly fire: "If ya misses it, it's obviously one o' ours. If ya hits it, den it must be one o' theirs."'

'Orks on victory and defeat: "Orkses is never beaten in battle. If we win we win, if we die we die so it don't count as beat. If we runs for it we don't die neither, so we can always come back for anuvver go, see!"'

'Orks on being ambushed: "Ha! Dese gits just made da classic blunda: attackin' an Ork who 'adn't found 'em already! Now we'z can stomp dem fasta, haha!"'

'One Ork Warboss and his invasion fleet got sent back in time by a Warpstorm, arriving shortly before they'd left. The Warboss decided to kill his past self so he'd have two copies of his favorite gun. The resulting confusion stopped the invasion in its tracks.'

Just a few of my favourite bits of the Ork fluff, I do read a lot of it and yes, whilst it is true that they are a brutal, murderous and wholly animalistic race, they are also more than likely the least intelligent race in 40K (aside from maybe Tyrannids with no Hive Mind influence but couldn't be sure). Let's not forget that this is a race who paint their vehicles red because they believe it makes them go faster.

The typical Ork, from what I've read of the fluff is brutish, idiotic, tough as nails in old boots and almost entirely unaware of it's own mortality, especially when dealing with anything smaller and therefore 'weaker' than itself.
Therefore, by my logic, to play a convincing Ork character you would need to act the part and get into that same mindset when you decide how your character will act.

This would, at certain points, mean the character should attempt something any other race would consider outrageously stupid, such as strapping a rocket to their back and use it to go hurtling into combat or, at an extreme, try to highjack a plane from a motorcycle. Maybe my use of the term god-modding was a bit overzealous, but essentially I meant something along these lines. I am more used to RPing with people actually in front of me so at those times a GM can stop someone from going too far before he gets up to full steam, which I can see would be somewhat harder to do on a forum.

My take on Orkish philosophy is taken more from the 'Needs more dakka' and random funny bits of fluff side of things. 

As for the "Might is Right" school of thought you posed, they're Orks, that's practically their entire way of life.

As a final little thing from your points, I probably went over the top and didn't make it clear that when I said 'a little insane/stupid/over-the-top-godmodding' I didn't mean a constant stream of minor god-modding, yes that would suck the entire fun out of the whole thing. I meant the occasional, maybe once per battle/trip/whatever, insane Orky stunt to inject some humour into the situation. An example would be from Waagghh!, during the first trip to a human encampment Dorky Borky, or whatever his name was, the Mek, falls out of the trukk and is being dragged along until one of the others throws him a bit of metal which he then uses to 'surf' along the ground behind the trukk until the biker can pick him up and give him a lift. Insane? Yes. Improbable? Definitely. Impractical? Without a doubt. Orky? Damn right.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I like that we have at least one follower of the crazy school 

I for one is thinking ork rp's should be like Deff sqwadron.

Deff sqwadron is the definition of orky, anyone even remotely interested in 40k orks should read it.

It's over the top and full of brutal fun.
Grimdark mixed with good fun, in a perfect blend.

I am all games for a super serious grim evil ork rp.
I can probably whip up a murderous nob, or get creepy with a mad dok.

But i think a bit less serious rp along the lines of deff sqwadron is a more fun approach.

I see the komanko and reaver appreciates story, character development and character interaction the most in an rp, and would probably most want to skip the fights.

But others, just want some good old fun with a slugga, choppa and some attitude.
There the slight god-modding fits in perfectly.

I agree the truck playing a special song was not something i particularily liked, they should have just put some generic goff rockerz on it, they would play more fitting deff metal anyway.


So regardless of what kind of rp people come up with for the orks.
I am all game trying it out.

Big nob with a ridicoulusly deadly 'uge choppa?
Sounds like a base for a character.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Not true, I have no problems with good ol' brutal crazy fights. I just like both.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The same for me, I can live with a good fight, and even some bad ones. However if thats all the RP has to offer than you will not find me taking part in it.

I don't know who this re_*a*_ver fellow is, but I know that I hold the likes of story, development, and interaction a fair share higher than fighting (note: fighting, not action) because fighting is a very small portion of role playing while the other three have vastly greater portions.

Ever wonder why Black Library novels that just go from one fight to another with very little actual story are called bolter-porn?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

darkreever said:


> The same for me, I can live with a good fight, and even some bad ones. However if thats all the RP has to offer than you will not find me taking part in it.
> 
> I don't know who this re_*a*_ver fellow is, but I know that I hold the likes of story, development, and interaction a fair share higher than fighting (note: fighting, not action) because fighting is a very small portion of role playing while the other three have vastly greater portions.
> 
> Ever wonder why Black Library novels that just go from one fight to another with very little actual story are called bolter-porn?


Bolter porn? I like it I'm going to steal that term.

For my tuppence, I say that you can definetly go over the top, outrageous and just plain silly for orks at times, after all, they ARE the comic releif of the setting, but godmodding is uncessessary.

Fighting IS however important, it IS after all the primary act that defines Ork Kultur. But that doesn't mean there can't be a REASON why, even if it's just as simple as "I WANT DAT PILE O' SHINEY GUBBINS! GET IT FOR ME YOUZ GROTS!".

Just my feeling on the subject.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Firedamaged said:


> <snip random ork humour quotes>
> Just a few of my favourite bits of the Ork fluff, I do read a lot of it and yes, whilst it is true that they are a brutal, murderous and wholly animalistic race, they are also more than likely the least intelligent race in 40K (aside from maybe Tyrannids with no Hive Mind influence but couldn't be sure). Let's not forget that this is a race who paint their vehicles red because they believe it makes them go faster.


The part of your post that I highlighted is the point I think you have missed. You see, the thing about Orks is that their unshakeable beliefs in what a human would consider idiotic concepts actually do have an impact upon reality merely because they *Believe*. 
In the hands of an ork- a vehicle doused in a blaring coat of red paint _actually does go faster_. A collection of metal parts and tubes seemingly haphazardly bolted together in the general shape of a gun actually shoots (most of the time at least...) because the ork that put it together _believes _it will work.

Orks are not 'stupid', they would have been wiped out long ago if this was the case, though they have a tendancy to handle most problems with an application of blunt force and when that fails their first response is typically to simply apply _*more *_force. 

There is a darkly cunning nature to orks that some authors and readers insist on overshadowing with perverse humour. 

I would actually consider creating a character for an ork rp if (and only if) it was of a serious tone- note that serious does *not *mean colourless or devoid of action and intensity in any measure.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Euphrati said:


> The part of your post that I highlighted is the point I think you have missed. You see, the thing about Orks is that their unshakeable beliefs in what a human would consider idiotic concepts actually do have an impact upon reality merely because they *Believe*.
> In the hands of an ork- a vehicle doused in a blaring coat of red paint _actually does go faster_. A collection of metal parts and tubes seemingly haphazardly bolted together in the general shape of a gun actually shoots (most of the time at least...) because the ork that put it together _believes _it will work.


Well not the Ork HIMSELF beleiving it, it's only because sufficent orks think so, this is the basis of Orky logic, and can, of course only go so far, enough boys, hell entire Waaghs think their boss is immortal certainly makes him tougher, but there is only so far they can go.


Euphrati said:


> Orks are not 'stupid', they would have been wiped out long ago if this was the case, though they have a tendancy to handle most problems with an application of blunt force and when that fails their first response is typically to simply apply _*more *_force.


Absolutely, Orks are not stupid at all, some can be dense, but for the most part, they are instead, merely profoundly unsubtle.


Euphrati said:


> There is a darkly cunning nature to orks that some authors and readers insist on overshadowing with perverse humour.
> 
> I would actually consider creating a character for an ork rp if (and only if) it was of a serious tone- note that serious does *not *mean colourless or devoid of action and intensity in any measure.


Hmm... keep feeding me ideas, just see if I start an Ork thread, just see if I wont!:threaten:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I like that the ork rp subject is actually discussed in a serious manner.

And apparently i can be mistaken Re*e*ver and komanko,  and i in no way do i imply that character interaction, char development and story isn't important. I like that as well.

Perhaps the reason both my rp's seem to have withered and died... Perhaps my love for my background i created got to much into the rp, so there was little substance in the story except an epic scenery with alot of thought and cool places with alot of background in it that no one knows exist?

Or my players are lazy 


But back on topic.
Does ork rp's have to be an over the top godmodding fest?
Absolutely not.
Should it be?
Depends on the players, but as long as there is an general agreement on the level of the playstyle, i see no problem with it.

Although, godmodding against other players tend to be sensitive.
Auto-killing other PC's is NEVER good. And any amount of hindrance to other PC's should be under controlled circumstances.

For example.
In the old waaagh rp, Urgork punched me of a bike. And ended the race i was in.

This was ok, i felt a bit bad i couldn't end it the way i wanted, but he did it because the gm had ordered his char to go around and pick the other PC's up.
And it was clear he was doing that, plus, it fitted his character.

But if a PC goes up to you, just chop your legs of and leave you to rot. We have a serious problem.
Yeah, he didn't kill him, but the character is near unusable unless magically healed or fixed with tech.

My view on how to rule character control is that you can do minor in character things with other characters as long as it doesn't decide anything really important.

Perhaps when in a fight, a character has his ingame good friend help him out with a task.
It's probable that the character would do it, and the guy who got his character used can describe a bit more on the helping bit. And perhaps utilize the other character some time.
Espescially if the other player haven't posted in a while.


It's not ok however, to have the ingame good friend hold a door, so that everyone else can escape but will pretty much kill the holding character. That's far to important and must be decided by the player.

I hope my rambling makes sense to someone.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Klomster said:


> This was ok, i felt a bit bad i couldn't end it the way i wanted, but he did it because the gm had ordered his char to go around and pick the other PC's up.
> And it was clear he was doing that, plus, it fitted his character.


If I remember correctly this was EH (no I am not going to open a discussion on my hatred towards him.) Point is, for things like that there is something useful called a PM. You can PM someone or work with him on a online chat thingy\ messenger, etc... So you would both agree on how to write the post, even if the GM said "Go gather the other orks" the player doesn't have to punch you in the face, he can first PM you and work something out with you.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Now when you mention it, that is the optimum solution.

Regardless, we should whip up a new ork rp.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, who wanrs to run it? I'm excited by the thought of both running and being in it.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Klomster said:


> My view on how to rule character control is that you can do minor in character things with other characters as long as it doesn't decide anything really important.
> Perhaps when in a fight, a character has his ingame good friend help him out with a task.
> It's probable that the character would do it, and the guy who got his character used can describe a bit more on the helping bit. And perhaps utilize the other character some time.
> Espescially if the other player haven't posted in a while.
> ...


God-moding ranks at the top of my pet peeve list for forum rp'ing. Perhaps it is my larp'ing background that has influenced my viewpoint on god-moding to a more extreme possition, but it basically comes down to the fact that a player character's actions/re-actions are his/her own to decide and not at the privilege of the other players in the rp because they don't consider the action/re-action to be important to them. 

Nothing can kill the fun in a rp faster than to have my character man-handled by another player without consent.

Now, there are a different degrees of god-moding that tend to pop up on the forums- the most direct of which (as in your example Klomster) is where a player 'takes control' of a character that isn't their own and dictates the actions, responses, or in-actions, of that character. Sometimes this can be unintentional when a player is focused upon a certain outcome of events for their _own _character such as-

Jack swore as he crouched lower to the ground, grey dust hazed the air as solid shot chewed into the surface of the stone pew he had thrown himself behind only moments before. _By the God-Emperor's golden left arse cheek, what fireteam let the cultists get their bloody hands on a heavy stubber? They should be drug out into the streets and shot in the face with a bolt pistol if they weren't dead already!_ Jack swore colourfully under his breath as he glanced through the stone-dust haze to see Mar huddled behind the toppled remains of a statue of some imperial saint Jack didn't recognize offhand. The fact that the statue was lacking a head and had most of its surface was crazed with bullet holes didn't help matters in that aspect, but Jack didn't think that Mar really cared what long-dead bastard's image he was using as a shield for the storm of lead that the cultist were aiming at the squad scattered through the nave of the chapel. _They were going to get cut to pieces by the advancing enemy forces if someone didn't take out that gun soon!_ Jack glanced at the charge left on his second-to-last las pack before keying the vox link strapped to his throat and speaking into the squad's channel, 'Mar, Jeof! On the count of 3 give me some cover fire while I take out that traitorus bastard on the heavy! One, two... Three!' Jack rolled out of cover and sprinted with all his might towards where the cultists had holed themselves up in a side alcove while Mar and Jeof laid down a spray of las fire...

Now, Jack's player might *want* Mar and Jeof to lay down cover fire for his character... but the players controlling Mar and Jeof might have other things their characters were planning to do instead of burning las rounds covering Jack's insane bravado. Unless Jack's player has ok'ed the move out of game with the other players, he/she has basically just decided the outcome that he/she *wanted *of Jack's request without waiting for the reactions of the others. This can also happen indirectally if Jack's player had not named off other players' characters and just called for cover fire and stated that 'his squadmates' gave him cover- an outcome that may, or may not, be true.

Another common instance I have noticed (and one that I would put money on seeing in an Ork rp...) is the 'My character runs up and smashes his fist into so-and-so's face, knocking them to the ground!'. Well, that might be what your character *wants* to happen, but the player with the character being punched isn't going to take to kindly to not getting the chance to react with their character and dodge/block/take the punch but shake it off without ending up on their arse. The _moment _the first character throws the punch, no matter how bad arse they think their character is, they should allow the other player to state their character's reaction before letting the GM settle the outcome (unless the players can agree on the outcome between each other).

Back on track now- an Ork rp would need to be run with tight control if it wasn't to get out of hand quickly in this regard.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Euphrati said:


> Back on track now- an Ork rp would need to be run with tight control if it wasn't to get out of hand quickly in this regard.


A wild Euphrati appears.

Anyway, back to topic. I have a suggestion. You run it! Yes, you! Never seen you run something and you are probably one of the most strict anti godmodders so you are perfect for this


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Seconded, Euphrati, you should run it.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

You are indeed correct, I have yet to run a rp on the forums. That, _however_, is something that is going to be changing very soon as I am finishing off the details for my first rp.

'Scars of Khan- Unbroken' should see recruitment open by next week... possibly even as soon as this weekend.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh well.. damn then. I guess it's down to me then, eh wot?
But on one condition. Some bastard out there makes an Ork RP I can join in some time. Deal?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll consider it. No promises.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think is a very interesting thread, it is something I have thought about here and there and like seing this discussed in such a manner. I think it is clear that someone making an Ork RP thread would have to let everyone know what kind of Ork style they are looking for.

As is my usual opinion, if you feel yourself straining to believe something that darkreever stated in his first post on this thread, I would suggest reading it again.

I cant say it was clear to me before now that Ork players were so divided. I cant think of any of the other races having such a divide in terms of feel. This makes me believe that it shouldnt be the case with orks either.

Personally I dont like it when they are portrayed as 'goofy' silly little crazy bloodythirsty aliens. In my opinion I dont think GW (codex BL Model design etc.) has intended for the humor of Orks ot be taken as it has by many. 

I would like to point out my personal favorite piece of Ork humor which comes from the codex. it is the story of the warboss who's warband gets lost in the warp, which goes through a brief descprition of some of the worlds they go to and eventually the blood world. The two funniest parts about this story to me are one: they arrive at a world of like succubi, siren type creatures I think it was. demons who would use beauty and trickery to lure in _humans_. When they attepmt the same strategy on the Orks, the Orks just bust in, gun them down, and tear them to pieces obviosuly not being affected or mesmerized by the demons in the slightest.

the second funniest part to me was this: on the blood world demons spawn until the orks are all dead. Once they are all dead they are all reborn just for the same thing to happen for all eternity. Where a human would call this absolute Hell, the warboss felt he had found a paradise for himself and his warband. This is funny because it is ironic, not becuase it is stupid or ludicrous. 

So I feel their humor and the grimdark feel of 40k in general is supposed to go together in this way as darkreever mentioned on. It is most difficult to get this feel of the orks right in a roleplay thread because, as is the case with any alien race as some of us have been pointing out forever, its hard to get into the mindset of anything that isnt human. To make sense to us its easiest to make them either all goofy or all serious brutal bloodshed. To find an in-betwen ground there is...quite challenging. Obviosuly it is doable, seeing as its humans who came up with the idea for them.

But 40k being the beauty that it is, allows us to take GW's ideas and do whatever the fuck we want with them. So if one person likes the idea of an ork surfboarding on a scrap of metal over the sand and in some silly way managing to get back aboard the trukk, and another person prefers the ork falling off the truck and being so enraged by this turn of events that he doesnt even think to grab onto and scrap metal flying his way and instead fires all of his ammunition into the ground and then continues beating it with his fists until he either dies or gets stronger...then to each their own.

Until the commuity has a general consensus on what an ork is, a GM would have to be fairly specific. I think the second form of godmodding euphrati pointed out would certainly need to be paid attetion to. 

An Ork plot is also tough becuase generally everyone would know where it is going form the start. What 'twists' or surprises do you throw into an Okr based plot? An enemy you didnt expect? the enemy having mroe ofrces than you expected or a better defensive strategy? the orks tunring on themselves? All are fairly expected and mundane. 

I think one general idea on a better sounding ork RP is to try and find somethign that would really challenge the mind of an ork, or what a group of orks believe. Something that would actually bother them or confuse them to a point where they think about it instead of just lifting their gun or blade. This is where having a group of dedicated players would come in real handy, as they would each open up a different possibility on how an ork would take on the odd situation.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

X.X
*dies*
WALL OF TEXT!
Also, good seeing ya again Unexpektedd.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Good points euphrati, good points.

I agree that PC control should be all for themselves, but in some cases it could be accepted.

Like in the example you did, the character would probably do that, but he could just don't care when the pc is back (if he is back, i'm a bit used to players not beeing around.)

The stuff that was going on in the ork rp with the punching could be a bit annoying, and should occur as rarely as possible.
PM-ing is probably a good way of doing it, but people tend to get their inboxes filled.

But as said, regardless of type of prk rp, i will play it.

I almost want to try to play a more serious one, just to see how i handle it.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, I didn't expect this thread to have gone so far nor to have sparked such debate. From what I can see most seem split between serious, hardcore story-driven RPers and those who, like me, prefer a more relaxed, humour driven style of play.

As the whole point of this thread was to garner interest and hopefully start up an Ork RP, I now would like to propose at least two RPs should be started so that people of different play styles can enjoy themselves without annoying or upsetting others.

Nicholas Hadrian, you've expressed an interest in GMing and I would like to ask if you'd be willing to get us started on one of them? If not then that's fine, I don't want you to feel like you're being pressured into doing it. Also is there anyone else willing to do a bit of GMing out there now that you've seen the interest this topic has garnered?

As one last little note, I think that if this thread does somehow incite a wave of new Ork RPs *Hey, I'm allowed to have the occasional unrealistic dream about my own supposed influence on the world* that in the intro the GM makes it clear what style of play they're going to use, whether it be serious, gritty, realistic, horror, comedy, over the top, etc. I think it'd really help to let potential RPers know exactly what they can expect from a game and to stop people from getting part way through and then getting bored/annoyed and giving up before the end.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Theres a chance I may try running an ork RP in the future, though I will be joining Euphrati's soon and dont have as much time for this as I used to. I would be involved in two at that point and dont want to do more than that atm.

But its hard to say, you never know when free time will come around or when an RP your interetsed in will pop up. Generally, no matter what race or people an RP centers on, the GM should always make it clear what kind of RP they are intending to run.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

this is not to do with orks but what about a Tyranid thread? their like orks but your all tyranid warroirs or hive tyrants or something that has its ownthoughts how would people feel about this?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Already have been done by Serp. Personally not my coup of tea as Tyranids don't really develop anywhere. As they must take commands from the hive mind and if nothing guides them they revert to simple beasts with no guide or motive except for their primal instincts to feed and consume.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

That could be interesting, while komanko is right that Gaunts for example revert to mindless beasts without a Synapse creature around, what would happen if a group of Synapse creatures such as Warriors or a Tyrant got cut off from the Hive Mind? That could allow development to the extreme as it would be from a potentially blank canvas, with them having to think for themselves for the first time, and provide a decent background story as to them figuring out how or why they were cut off to begin with.
Something worth looking into and not dismissing out of hand at any rate.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

No, just doesn't work that way, ALL tyranids are little more than animals with the exception of the hive mind and synapse creatures, with synapse creatures themselves being little more than extensions of the hive mind, meaning they are not capable of original or unique thought and are not sapient without the aide of the hive mind. The only Tyranid creatures beyond the hive mind's direct control are Genestealers, and they use their own localized brood mind and have it directly written into their genetic code to further the works of the tyranid hive mind, including and especially the fact that there is nothing at all in the fluff to back this idea up of intellegent free Tyranids.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, there are ideas of independant tyranids. Take ABTN parts 1 and 2.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

tyranno the destroyer said:


> hive tyrants or something that has its ownthoughts how would people feel about this?


The coincidence of this being right under my last post gave me a pretty good laugh. 

thanks for the reference santaire, didnt know you were familair with my RPs outside of the dark eldar one.. People didnt seem to mind at all, though it was really hard trying to pull it off fluff wise to make some kind of sense, or to make enough sense for people to pretend that it does. They did not mind in serpion's either, as a lot of people reference that one. Unfortunately I cannot remember the title of it atm. So really heresy oneline's rp threads have already seen more success with weird tyranid experimentation than it has Orks I believe. Every Ork RP Ive ever seen go up dies within a couple pages.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I read bits of them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Firedamaged said:


> That could be interesting, while komanko is right that Gaunts for example revert to mindless beasts without a Synapse creature around, what would happen if a group of Synapse creatures such as Warriors or a Tyrant got cut off from the Hive Mind? That could allow development to the extreme as it would be from a potentially blank canvas, with them having to think for themselves for the first time, and provide a decent background story as to them figuring out how or why they were cut off to begin with.
> Something worth looking into and not dismissing out of hand at any rate.


That is essentially what happened in my Rp. 



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> No, just doesn't work that way, ALL tyranids are little more than animals with the exception of the hive mind and synapse creatures, with synapse creatures themselves being little more than extensions of the hive mind, meaning they are not capable of original or unique thought and are not sapient without the aide of the hive mind. The only Tyranid creatures beyond the hive mind's direct control are Genestealers, and they use their own localized brood mind and have it directly written into their genetic code to further the works of the tyranid hive mind, including and especially the fact that there is nothing at all in the fluff to back this idea up of intellegent free Tyranids.


Er, read the codex a bit more thoroughly? All synapse creatures have a degree of autonomy. Their link to the Hive Mind is a source of communication and directive, not complete control.

For the Hive!



unxpekted22 said:


> The coincidence of this being right under my last post gave me a pretty good laugh.
> 
> thanks for the reference santaire, didnt know you were familair with my RPs outside of the dark eldar one.. People didnt seem to mind at all, though it was really hard trying to pull it off fluff wise to make some kind of sense, or to make enough sense for people to pretend that it does. They did not mind in serpion's either, as a lot of people reference that one. Unfortunately I cannot remember the title of it atm. So really heresy oneline's rp threads have already seen more success with weird tyranid experimentation than it has Orks I believe. Every Ork RP Ive ever seen go up dies within a couple pages.


An ork Rp has to be either taken seriously or a joke, a joke will not last long and a serious Rp requires all players to be of the same mindset on the matter.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

I will admit, It was early and I did forget about the Swarmlord, the as the codex states, ONLY known independent Tyranid, a single mind independent of the Hive mind, kept that way with the intention of creating a general whom can think for himself when the sheer weight of numbers tactic does not manage the job, but in so as far as I know, all Tyranid minds are interconnected with the hive to the point that they require it for sentience, a measure of independence is not autonomy, probes can have indepencence from their controlling computers, allowing them to react to the suituation, but it is not the same as the autonomy of a single living creature with it's own mind.

But, on an aside note, I think we're getting off subject, if we wanna continue this debate, we should probably make a seperate thread for it.


----------

